# Amplificador de potencia 10W con Fuente de 12V



## myesid (Jul 7, 2009)

Señores:

El problema que tengo, es que deseo diseñar un circuito que amplifique corriente; la señal de entrada de este sistema es de 10V  y  a la salida debe tener 10V con una carga de 10 Ω osea 1 Amp a la salida; lo que deseo conectar alli es una valvula para un proceso industrial. 

Cualquier tipo de ayuda para diseñar este sistema es valida 

Gracias.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

esto te puede servir
http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/regulador_corriente.htm


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola Myesid

Faltan algunos datos importantes en el asunto, como las características de la señal por ejemplo, y qué es lo que está hecho ya (un esquema estaría perfecto).

De todas formas, supongo que un par Sziklai o Darlington te sacarían del problema sin más complicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## myesid (Jul 8, 2009)

gracias Pulsar71 voy a probar el circuito y les comento, respecto a  que si yo he realizado esquemas para diseño de este problema tengo unos pero se basan en red de zobel y eso en realidad no lo entiendo,  si Cacho seria tan amable de explicarme


----------



## myesid (Jul 8, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Myesid
> 
> Faltan algunos datos importantes en el asunto, como las características de la señal por ejemplo, y qué es lo que está hecho ya (un esquema estaría perfecto).
> 
> ...



me podrias indicar que son los Sziklai y como usarlos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2009)

myesid dijo:
			
		

> me podrias indicar que son los Sziklai y como usarlos



Cómo no.
Un par Sziklai es algo como un Darlington "al revés". Un transistor NPN manejando a un PNP y viceversa.
Se suelen ver en las salidas de equipos de audio, en la etapa de ganancia de corriente, cuando no son Darlington. 

En una cuasi complementaria hay una etapa Darlington y una Sziklai.


En la omnipresente Wikipedia podés ver el artículo sobre esta configuración.
Cualquier cosa, preguntá de nuevo nomás.

Saludos


----------

